# 3 Plant ID's please



## jamesstill84 (Mar 29, 2009)

Could someone ID these plants for me? I want more of them, but don't know what to request...




























Thanks for any info you can provide.


----------



## Cavan Allen (Jul 22, 2004)

It's hard to tell on the first one, but it's probably _Ludwigia arcuata_.
http://www.aquaticplantcentral.com/...etails.php?id=91&category=genus&spec=Ludwigia

#2 is _Hygrophila corymbosa_ 'stricta'
http://www.aquaticplantcentral.com/...ils.php?id=238&category=genus&spec=Hygrophila

#3 is N_esaea pedicellata_
http://www.aquaticplantcentral.com/...details.php?id=104&category=genus&spec=Nesaea


----------



## jamesstill84 (Mar 29, 2009)

Thanks very much!


----------

